# Decodificador de TV para NTSC



## NoxPLC (Nov 14, 2005)

Saludos sres del foro.

les escribo para saber si alguno conoce algun metodo de decodificacion de tv para la norma NTSC. todos lo que encuentro son para la norma PAL.

espero puedan ayudarme. saludos


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2005)

Aver. ¿cuales son todos los que tienes?, si tienes circuitos que ocupan microcontroladores, es relativamente sencillo hacerles las modificaciones, ya que la diferencia entre la norma pal y ntsc es solo de números, los sistemas de decodificación son los mismos, así que puedes adaptar un hardware de pal a ntsc.... intenta.... dime cuales circuitos tienes... y si ocupan microcontroladores, para la parte de audio tienes que saber de acuerdo a tu país cual es la frecuencia de la subportadora de la etapa codificadora.


----------



## jcog1978 (Mar 4, 2006)

Si saben donde puedo conseguir diagramas de decos para tv que usen pic, les agradecería que me informaciónrmaran. Si fuera para la norma NTSC-M mejor.

Gracias


----------



## nietzche (Abr 7, 2009)

yo busco lo mismo con el circuito (supuestamente) de digitalman, que esta hecho para argentina y en argentina es señal pal y en mexico es ntsc, ese circuito es el que quiero modificar para ntsc


----------

